# 16520 Zenith Daytona SS White



## Cnjm1 (Aug 25, 2017)

*16520 Zenith Daytona SS White*


View Advert


As per title. Ready to purchase and willing to travel anywhere in UK for face to face.

Thanks




*Advertiser*

Cnjm1



*Date*

02/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£10,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

